# Action Picking Up



## Vernon.Miller (Apr 25, 2007)

Went out a couple time last week and also on Saturday. Picked up several decent fish. Capped of with a 14 lber. Fish are getting more aggressive, but are still taking their time. Make sure you have your pole secured if not in your hand. Have actually had some that will hit hard enough to bend my heavy pole in half and squeel the reel. AWESOME


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice fish, those big boys are fun to catch! As someone who has chased their poll across the shore, I can say that is good advice.


----------



## Vernon.Miller (Apr 25, 2007)

went out again last night, but this time couldn't keep bait on the hook. Didnt catch but a couple fish, they were just professional robbers.

Water has come up almost 5 ft from Saturday. Making it even harder to find their hiding hole. Water temp is up around 78.


----------



## catchnothing (Jul 22, 2011)

thats gotta be fun... Last year i was up there for the first time on the red i had a blast. cant wait to go again.
I like my baitrunner reels on those cats. hearing the clicker go is intense


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice fish indeed! :thumb: 
Still struggling with high water issues down here but getting some nice eaters on occasion.


----------

